# CONGRATS HUW!!!



## knyfeknerd (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like Huw and Company at Zanzibar in Merimbula were just awarded 2 hats!!!
I'm sure he'll chime in here after he sobers up and comes down off his high. 
Always proud to see one of our own doing so well. 
Cheers Huw!:hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## larrybard (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations! From one hat to two. Hope there's a trend there.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw!!! :bliss::coolsign::coolsign::coolsign::coolsign::coolsign::coolsign:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats man!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 7, 2015)

I'd love to drive over for dinner, but there are some pretty rough patches of road between here and there. Congratualtions, Huw!


----------



## turbochef422 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw. Great work


----------



## Lefty (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats, Huw! Funny that I've never given a thought to how talented you are, because we all know you as Chewy the knife addict, over here.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw


----------



## schanop (Sep 7, 2015)

You deserve the second hat, :hungry: congratulations!


----------



## pkjames (Sep 7, 2015)

I need to drive down! Congratz mate!


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome stuff, Congrats, Huw!!! :goodpost: lus1: :bliss:


----------



## Asteger (Sep 7, 2015)

Two? Would take a good noggin to handle them both. Congrats


----------



## mark76 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats! Awesome stuff, Huw!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats. Good effort


----------



## SousVideLoca (Sep 7, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I'd love to drive over for dinner, but there are some pretty rough patches of road between here and there. Congratualtions, Huw!









Everybody pile in the Argo, we're gettin' some dinner.


----------



## JohnyChai (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 7, 2015)

I really should plan a weekend down there and have dinner.


----------



## schanop (Sep 7, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> I really should plan a weekend down there and have dinner.



You should, Alex, only a short drive from Canberra. It is well worth it. Last Christmas, we stayed just half an hour south of Batemans bay, and made a day trip to visit Huw in Merimbula. Foodie friends from Canberra were quite impressed with everything there, food, presentation, wine, atmosphere, how tiny kitchen is and how many people are in there at the same time. Amazing.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 7, 2015)

How many knots per gallon?



SousVideLoca said:


> Everybody pile in the Argo, we're gettin' some dinner.



Congrats Huw! Definitely on my list if I ever get down under again....


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 7, 2015)

Always loved the images of your food Huw. Your passion is clear. Congratulations .


----------



## chinacats (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw!


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 7, 2015)

Great work Huw! Best of luck going forward!


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 7, 2015)

Huw, your food looks as beautiful as your knife collection. Congratulations.


----------



## buttermilk (Sep 7, 2015)

Today is the day I learned that "hats" are the Australian answer to "stars". Why is Michelin not in Australia yet? Congratulations, Chef!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats Huw, keep up the good work!


----------



## rami_m (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## daveb (Sep 7, 2015)

To think I bought a knife from him before he was famous...:groucho:


Congrats and Well Deserved.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words.
It came as a huge surprise, I was honestly not expecting it. This is the fourth year we have owned the restaurant and our fourth trip to the awards. They announce the one hat winners first, when our name wasn't called out for one I was sweating. It was either going to be 2 or none.
I have a pretty sore head today, I think I drank my own bodyweight of Pol Roger


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations to you and the team&#127881;&#127867;


----------



## _PixelNinja (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## ShaggySean (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## barramonday (Sep 13, 2015)

Good on you Huw.
Bet the team are thrilled too, very few 2 hatters outside of the big cities , maybe you'll need a bigger place soon!


----------



## Asteger (Sep 13, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> .. our fourth trip to the awards. They announce the one hat winners first, when our name wasn't called out for one I was sweating. It was either going to be 2 or none.



Cruel but dramatic! 

However, as someone who's not quite familiar with these hat awards (have a few hats of my own, mostly for winter or the sun, no longer a cooks hat I think, and def nothing very special) I've been trying to imagine what exactly you receive? No idea but maybe something like this?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats mate


----------

